# Don't fix a sticky drawer



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

The main slide out food compartment drawer used to be sticky and made a noisy grating sound when opening /closing so a while ago I took it all apart cleaned out the runners and ball bearings , applied vaseline reinstalled and it all worked perfectly smooth and almost noiseless.
You probably guessed this but today I forgot to lock it and during a bend it shot out with such force that it wrecked the runners loosened screws and lost ball bearings. Grrrrrrrr...
This time when I get it fixed I think I will install some sort of fail safe device into it.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

try these from mothercare

http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercar...rawer%20and%20Cupboard%20Catches-%2012%20Pack


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

commuter said:


> try these from mothercare
> 
> http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercar...rawer%20and%20Cupboard%20Catches-%2012%20Pack


A good idea for all the doors and drawers But get them from here :black: :black: :black:

Kev.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

"Oh bother!" (or similar) comes to mind! 

It is so annoying when one leaves a drawer unlocked when travelling. We have done it several times and it is a real challenge for the co-pilot to have to get back and fix it whilst the MH is thundering down the road. It never seems to become noticable when we are just doing 20kph! Moving around when we are travelling at 90kph is not much fun! 

I hope you get the drawer fixed soon. Have you thought of putting a note on the dashboard so you see it as you start up? A gentle reminder might stop it happening again!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It happens to us all the time

Sends the dog into complete anxious mode when a draw slides open on route

I always think I have checked 8O 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p`s department.
Lock sliding drawer and cuboards. Pin in fridge and turn to 12v.
Eggs can make a mess.

dave p


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I've always freed up sticky door and drawer rollers by rubbing the rail with a candle


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip ie child proof catches, I was in the process of designing something much more complicated involving springs and wires-- overkill.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

no excuses now at this price 30p each.


----------

